# Am I READING this correctly? Could this be STANDARD?



## fat tire trader (May 5, 2014)

Hello,
I traded a 1936 Schwinn frame with a locking fork and a Excelsior badge for this frame yesterday. 






So far the only bikes that I have found pictures of that have a brace like this are Reading Standards.





 I have also read that Reading was acquired by the Great Western MFG. Co. I don't know what year. Can anyone confirm that this is a Reading?






 Does anyone know of another company that made a frame with a brace like this? I read in one of the threads that Dayton may have made a frame with a similar brace in 1910.





The fork is bent so gracefully. Is it possible that it was designed this way? Or is it gracefully damaged?

Some of you may have seen this at a swap meet recently. I got it from a Flipper. 

Thanks,
Chris

[video=youtube_share;kJCKwqyR7KY]http://youtu.be/kJCKwqyR7KY[/video]


----------



## catfish (May 5, 2014)

Crown made one like this.


----------



## bricycle (May 5, 2014)

Nice trade... you part with, count me in!!!


----------



## bricycle (May 5, 2014)

Emblem and Dayton made some too.... http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54440-April-28-1914-Bicycling-and-Motorcycle-review
My Emblem...


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 19, 2015)

I have since purchased a complete Reading Standard and sold the frame to a friend. I'll share some photos of my new bike soon.


----------



## catfish (Oct 19, 2015)

Cool! Keep us posted. Also nice to see what people are working on, and their progress! 



fat tire trader said:


> I have since purchased a complete Reading Standard and sold the frame to a friend. I'll share some photos of my new bike soon.
> 
> View attachment 244251


----------



## filmonger (Oct 19, 2015)

Cool Flipper song!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 19, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54440-April-28-1914-Bicycling-and-Motorcycle-review


----------



## boardhoarder (Oct 19, 2015)

1) I have no idea what that frame is, but it's awesome.

2) Thanks for posting that Flipper song...I haven't heard it in ages! I saw them at Mabuhay Gardens in San Francisco back in '83, but that's a different story...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2017)

Looks like this frame made it's way down to SoCal...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2017)

Now that I see the crankset was added at some point, would it be correct? Or would a Fauber set up like this bike be more appropriate? 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/crown-great-western-mfr-co.64110/#post-802031


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2017)

The bike in the ad above almost looks to have the same chainring. Hmmmm.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bump for any info. I'd like to get this badboy back on the road again


----------



## Rambler (Jul 9, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> View attachment 567861
> 
> The fork is bent so gracefully. Is it possible that it was designed this way? Or is it gracefully damaged?
> 
> ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2018)

Gracefully damaged...I received it partially repaired. My buddy Steve got it back almost perfect after some coercing with a torch. Needs a lil paint touch up & patina to match the rest.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 31, 2018)

Update on this frame. Still not sure whether it is a Reading or Great Western. All I know is that it's badass. Leaving the crankset that is on it for now unless it's proven incorrect. Swapped in a set of Velocity Blunts/Corbin 2spd, looooong stem & Tillers to get it on the road again. Steve did such a great job straightening out the severely bent fork I was able to ride it no-hands for a bit at this weekends' ride. @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## gkeep (Dec 31, 2018)

Nice, those tiller bars really set off the geometry of the frame! Looks like a very comfy ride.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 31, 2018)

What badge was attached?  I believe that the 6-petal Emblem sprocket would go best with an Emblem badge.  Emblem may have had the side holes for badges.  I have seen GWM ads on this site that described the 8-point snowflake sprocket as an R.S. design.  GWM may have had the vertical holes for badges.  
Mead (or Premier) offered a “circle bar” feature and had the side badge holes, but often used Mead chain rings.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> I have since purchased a complete Reading Standard and sold the frame to a friend. I'll share some photos of my new bike soon.
> 
> View attachment 244251



@fat tire trader  Any pics of the complete original Reading you picked up?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> What badge was attached?  I believe that the 6-petal Emblem sprocket would go best with an Emblem badge.  Emblem may have had the side holes for badges.  I have seen GWM ads on this site that described the 8-point snowflake sprocket as an R.S. design.  GWM may have had the vertical holes for badges.
> Mead (or Premier) offered a “circle bar” feature and had the side badge holes, but often used Mead chain rings.



Going by the OP's pics above, I don't believe this frame ever had a badge. Unfortunately, it looks like someone took it upon themselves to drill holes & attach a badge. Kinda bummed...tho it is a nice badge. The damage is done, so I'll leave it & patina the screws a bit to match. Pics to come later...


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 12, 2019)

Here it is


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you! So...it looks like this crankset is indeed correct! I do need a good headset since I don't believe this one to be correct. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 12, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Going by the OP's pics above, I don't believe this frame ever had a badge. Unfortunately, it looks like someone took it upon themselves to drill holes & attach a badge. Kinda bummed...tho it is a nice badge. The damage is done, so I'll leave it & patina the screws a bit to match. Pics to come later...



I seem to remember that the head badge holes were there and that the friend that I sold it to put the badge on. Is it a Golden Gate?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 12, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> I seem to remember that the head badge holes were there and that the friend that I sold it to put the badge on. Is it a Golden Gate?



That would be awesome! I was going by this pic which looked like there were no holes. Yes, if I remember correctly it is Golden Gate. Someone sanded away some of the headtube paint right where the headbadge holes are, so I figured they were drilled recently.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 13, 2019)

I do not know who made the bikes that the Golden Gate badges were for. It could be that the badge is correct/acceptable for your bike. We should compare serial numbers. I have Golden Gate badges, I am going to see if they fit right on my bike,


----------

